# Freestanding Cylinder Reservoir



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

I credit Paulieg for the dimensions and port locations.



























Whaddaya think?

I have shots of the build process...if anyone is interested


----------



## Sean8 (Mar 20, 2009)

nice, post the progress pics


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

As you wish 









Optical Clarity Cast Acrylic from US Plastic





Holesaw will make a mess of the acrylic and put a hole in the center which I do not want 





However it goes through particle board like a dream...





And particle board will make a good template for the router :up:





But I don't want the router to work too hard so a quick trim...





A shot of 777





And onto the bevel bit.





This will get sanded while attached to the template.





Then popped off 





and cleaned 





and polished on the wheel.





A quick look before I tape up the tube.





Another template for the top





You know the drill...tapped to G-1/4





squirt





route





polish





And glued up.





Letting it cure before leak testing.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, that is a big reservior. What is the expected capacity?

Awesome craftsmanship. 10/10!! (unless it leaks - lol)


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 20, 2009)

Not only is that sexy looking, but I see two BNIB 9800GX2s in the last picture. This piques my interest. What build is this you're working on?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

very cool looking would look sweet with some blood red water in it


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 20, 2009)

excellent craftmanship, your acrylic skills are amazing.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 20, 2009)

I tell you what would be really amazing.

That, but with another smaller tube inside to take a 12" cathode 

Amazing work CyberDruid.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2009)

Too cool and thanks for the build pics!

What did you use to glue the flats to the cylinder, and how'd you get such a nice polish?


----------



## Icewind31 (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks great, I'm curious on your method on tapping acrylic? Thanks!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

Muahahahahaha got your interest peaked now 

Hey I like the tube in the tube idea a lot. I'm going to do that when I get some time.

Been setting up the 9800GX2s on the DFI X48 board (Folding) and they are sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 20, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Muahahahahaha got your interest peaked now
> 
> Hey I like the tube in the tube idea a lot. I'm going to do that when I get some time.
> 
> Been setting up the 9800GX2s on the DFI X48 board (Folding) and they are sweeeeeeeeet.



Just imagine setting up your WC system with UV reactive coolant, and having a 12" UV cathode backlighting the cylindrical res.

Or any colour watered with the approriate backlight.

: passes out :


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

I think Fitseries needs at least two of them


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you make custom resevoirs for people. As and when I go WC, I'd love to commission you to make me one.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

I have and probably will again


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd donate my 12" UV cathodes for the experiment, but it is prob cheaper for you to buy them yourself than, shipping from UK.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

Great stuff CD, I was looking at yoru skull resi and watched the vid last night, then i saw you had more vids and watched most of them while i just zoned, i am very impressed with your work, i have seen a lot of your stuff the last few years but the vids were cool. There were a few that had some great Blues/tunes. Got to give props where they are deserved. Top NOtch work!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Too cool and thanks for the build pics!
> 
> What did you use to glue the flats to the cylinder, and how'd you get such a nice polish?



Sorry lol I use acrylic cement (a solvent really) and a capillary applicator and it fuses the acrylic together.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 20, 2009)

is it the same as Polly-Weld?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

where did you get your G1/4 tap? mcmaster? damn things are $17 when i find them.

looks good man.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2009)

It's all mine....thanks CD.


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you tested it to see how well it'll bleed a system?


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> where did you get your G1/4 tap? mcmaster? damn things are $17 when i find them.
> 
> looks good man.



feels good man

I guess Paulieg wants it 

I haven't done anything with it yet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2009)

you should so make a res like this....






that way you know the water temp!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 21, 2009)

I want one with the drinking bird...


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2009)

Not that I need one...


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah Babay Yeah


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Not that I need one...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090320/appp2.png



LMAO!

that would be hilarious.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry I've never built a reservoir that sucked...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, that looks so clean. 

I'm with Alex, you need to setup a pricing list and I'm sure people will buy, i know i will.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd like one of his waterfall reservoirs


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd like a basic cylinder one, with a neon strip. Reservoirs cost alot for what they are, over here.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

A smaller cylindrical one with a 4" cathode might interest me, though it would prob need to be designed so you can change the cathode.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2009)

yea, like a screw off lid, so you can swap it. But, yea, i'd defiantly buy a small one if you can sell it for under £25.

Oh, and it'd have to have both the ports at one end.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Sorry I've never built a reservoir that sucked...



"That's not my bag, baby."

BTW - where do you get the materials - like the cylinder?  Also wondering if you knocked down flat the areas around the ports for a good seal with the G1/4 fittings?


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah it dffo needs to be servicable CCL lights do not last forever...I am going to make one of those. I have some 4" diameter UV green tube that needs a try...

I'm not likely going to make any box-type reservoirs if I can help it...they are a real PITA and I have had some issues where people put alcohol laced dyes or fluids in them and they start to craze from the edges...I've tossed more of them (cosmetic defects) than I've sold and had to replace a couple of them for free so it's not an attractive project...


Tubes however have only two glue joints so I feel there is far less trouble getting those joints perfect and nice looking. Box triple waterfalls have 48 edges...and toward the end of construction some of them are not so easy to fuse neatly...and each edge has to be sanded dead flat, each corner has to be dead 90 degrees, every dimension has to be withn 1/64th of an inch...etc...a frigging nightmare TBH.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2009)

you willing to build to designs, then ship to the UK?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Yeah it dffo needs to be servicable CCL lights do not last forever...I am going to make one of those. I have some 4" diameter UV green tube that needs a try...
> 
> I'm not likely going to make any box-type reservoirs if I can help it...they are a real PITA and I have had some issues where people put alcohol laced dyes or fluids in them and they start to craze from the edges...I've tossed more of them (cosmetic defects) than I've sold and had to replace a couple of them for free so it's not an attractive project...
> 
> ...



Thats cool. Im starting to like the idea of a small 4" rez with cathode anyway. I just thought the waterfall rez's look really cool.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

i love to get one like you got there....


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 21, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> "That's not my bag, baby."
> 
> BTW - where do you get the materials - like the cylinder?  Also wondering if you knocked down flat the areas around the ports for a good seal with the G1/4 fittings?


US Plastics (not cheap BTW) and yes of course I made flats for the O-rings...



MoonPig said:


> you willing to build to designs, then ship to the UK?


Sure. Shipping to the UK is really not that high if I use First Class. But there is no tracking or insurance either...



alexp999 said:


> Thats cool. Im starting to like the idea of a small 4" rez with cathode anyway. I just thought the waterfall rez's look really cool.


I agree...that's why I tried to make them on a production level but it turned into a real mess...I had a sheet cut into parts by a laser cutter and every God Damn edge was off...none of the dimensions were exact, the angles were not 90 degree...so I ended up hand dressing every part anyway. I takes me about 6 hours to assemble one reservoir and no one wants to pay my time ($30 per hour)..that Skull res is a $225 reservoir...and was considerably less work than a waterfall...



SystemViper said:


> i love to get one like you got there....


We can do this 


So I do not run afoul of any rules or regulations concerning trade here on the Forum I suggest contacting me privately if you would like to commission some work.

This is what I do for a living guys...seriously...all I do is invent and build stuff for PC enthusiasts.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 21, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> US Plastics (not cheap BTW) and yes of course I made flats for the O-rings...
> 
> 
> Sure. Shipping to the UK is really not that high if I use First Class. But there is no tracking or insurance either...
> ...



And very good at it, I must say.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> US Plastics (not cheap BTW) and yes of course I made flats for the O-rings...



But of course...   I bought all of my custom connections for my Koolance case 6 years ago from USPlastics, and also recently for my new build, including Tygon - those guys have everything it seems.  Yea, a little pricey if not buying in bulk.  Cheers.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep before there was Bitspower there was always poly fittings...I finally got rid of my stash last year...now you can find all those nice Delrin blocks tapped G-1/4


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2009)

CD, I gotta say, that it's... Man, every time I look at it... Man, how could a part like that make me lose my thoughts!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> CD, I gotta say, that it's... Man, every time I look at it... Man, how could a part like that make me lose my thoughts!!!



He'll make you one. This one is mine though. Can't wait to get it in my loop.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> He'll make you one. This one is mine though. Can't wait to get it in my loop.



Just gotta get the new case, so I can get a new one!!!


----------



## spearman914 (Mar 22, 2009)

That reservoir looks unique!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 22, 2009)

Kinda like an e-peen


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2009)

just dont fill it with nanofluid


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Just gotta get the new case, so I can get a new one!!!



I'm no longer using a case. Tech Station only. I'm using one made by Highspeed. I just switch out hardware too often anymore to use a case, and a tech bench is sooo much easier to work with. I have a Cooler Mater HAF 923 I'll sell you cheap, if you're interested.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just dont fill it with nanofluid



Nah fill it with 1337 Sauce OMG BBQ


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Nah fill it with 1337 Sauce OMG BBQ



As I open the box to look at this beauty, I find remnants of Sweet Baby Ray's....LOL


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 22, 2009)

If I can find the time I will make at least one more of these in the next day or two.


----------

